# John Deere Lt160 carb. problem



## davidgossett (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a older model John Deere Lt160. Today It would not start. I took the breather cover off you could see gas up over the butterflies of the carburetor. Does this mean that gas is in the cylinder? I don't know what to do now. If anyone can help me I would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again David


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,David!
It could just be flooded,a bit. Maybe over use of the choke,or a bit of dirt in the float valve.
Take the spark plugs out,and roll it over,a couple of times to see if it spurts fuel.
Check the plugs ,to see if they are wet,or greyish-tan color(normal)check each for spark.
If all this seems ok,re-install the plugs(gap them at 0.035"),and BEFORE you start it,check the oil,for fuel,in it. A simple way,is to pull the dipstick,and holding it AWAY from the engine,hold a lighted match under the tip. If it burns more than 2-3 seconds,it has fuel in the crankcase,and you'll have to change the oil(use 10w40,in summer,and 10w30 in the winter)


----------



## davidgossett (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the fast reply. I took the front cover off the carburetor and got all the fuel out put it back together and let it sit about 1 hour came back and it was full of fuel again if that tells you something. Thanks again David


----------

